# cronometro VHDL



## finix (May 7, 2007)

*Hola; el problema que tengo es un codigo en vhdl que necesito entregar. Este consiste en un cronometro que debe contar de 99 a 0 o de 0 a 99 no importa en realidad que caso especifico se haga , de antemano gracias y espero todo el apoyo posible*


----------



## Avid (May 12, 2007)

Programa un contador pues con rutinas repetitivas.


----------

